# Not sure what to make of this...currently spotting and no heavy bleeding.



## RosieS84

Since Thursday 14th, I have been having spotting that it is only filling one pad and it like old blood No real period bleeding. My periods have been so regular the last seven months. Tonight I threw caution to the wind and took a test. Within two minutes this is what I got...I don't know if it is a BFP or if my eyes are playing tricks on me. It is a supermarket cheapie so I'm not sure. I took a test of theirs a few months back and it had a light grey line so I'm not sure if it is a light BFP or if it is just a dud.


----------



## Deethehippy

That’s definitely a BFP. Good luck to you. Some ladies do get early spotting or even light periods but I would check with a healthcare provider and get the pregnancy confirmed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. It looks like a BFP :)


----------



## RosieS84

Well I just took a clear blue test and within a minute I got my answer. It feels surreal, I feel normal...Today my co-worker is pregnant and funny enough she and another said I should have babies now and that I'm great with babies and children. I'm the "Aunt" at work and with friends/family. Oh God...I forgot when my last morning period was but I do know my husband and I had sex during my ovulation time. 
We have been together many years and no idea but...wow...all I can say is wow and you guys are the first to know. I want to make it a surprise for my husband but I will not see him till tomorrow as I'm staying at my mother's house. My mother doesn't know I'm pregnant...I don't want to tell her anything yet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## RosieS84

@Beviibubble :D Thank you. @Deethehippy Thank you :D

I am still wow. I figured I'm 6 weeks pregnant by calculations.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

This is amazing congratulations!!!


----------



## SY92

awww congratulations lovely! <3 x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations that's a blazing BFP


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats! So long as it’s old blood you should be ok but keep an eye on it x


----------

